# New 27" silverbacks, need help with setup.



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

I have an 02 grizzly currently with a 1.5mm shim in primary and a orange secondary. I use this bike for deer season and riding the ranch so not interested in an aftermarket exhaust. Are their any changes I can do to add a little more low end. I was debating on going to an purple secondary but not sure if that'll be too stiff. Any advise will be helpful.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Try a Hotrod primary sheeve I was running 28" backs and it made a huge difference. Mine wouldn't think about pulling the front tires with a 2mm shim I did his primary with a white secondary and a 1.5 mm shim and it would wheelie in high with ease. I think they are are around $325 all new parts and greaseless


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I run a JBS hotrod sheave and white spring in my rhino. It pulls like heck. Maybe try another spring. Are the spring colors you listed EPI?


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

sloboy said:


> I run a JBS hotrod sheave and white spring in my rhino. It pulls like heck. Maybe try another spring. Are the spring colors you listed EPI?


Yes


----------

